# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Studentët Shqiptarë në Angli

## Tony Montana

Jeni te mire pritur te gjithe studentet shqiptare ne UK!
Shpresoj te kjo teme tja kaloni sa me mire dhe lereni vjershat e shkolles fillore, jo per gje por ka kaluar ajo kohe!
Ja kalofshi sa me mire 
Tony

----------


## Eve

aha, ckemi hon?
Bobo u hap prape kjo tema?!  :shkelje syri: 

per nje shkronje qe ti se ve
fjala mik behet ik
cfare ben keshtu more 
Besnik a i thuhet mikut ik?
per nje E qe ti se  ve fjala
dere behet ere...e harrova  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Mr_Right

Pershendetje te gjith studentave ne UK, 
Ervisa vjershat ti?

----------


## Tony Montana

Po he Ervisa cte bejme?
Ti si ke qene?Te fala beji mikeshes time  :buzeqeshje: 
Pershendetje per studentet !

----------


## miss_blue

cfare tamam duhet te shkruhet tek kjo tema se qe studiojme ne Angline mbreteroe kjo u mor vesh! kalofshi mire dhe suksese ne mesime te gjitheve! (pak nga UK ) xxx

ti pastro , e une bej pis, se ke or'n e pastertis! hahah!

----------


## Tony Montana

Ckemi miss blue mire??
Per ca e pate llatin o grupi se une ste mora vesh gje???
Nese shpresoj tja kaloni mire!
Tony

----------


## casanovaUK

ju pershendes te gjitheve!
desha tju pyes se si te krijome nje shoqat studentore per te gjithe shqiptaret ne londer! cfare thoni?

----------


## casanovaUK

ne rralle te pare ju pershendes te gjitheve! :garip:   :garip: 
do ja qe te hapim nje shoqat te re shqiptare per te gjithe studentet shiptare qe ndodhen ne angli!  c'fare mendoni?
si tja bejme se kjo pune nuk behet vetem!

----------


## besiano

po per ne te shqiperise lejohet te shkruajme eh

----------


## Klarita

> aha, ckemi hon?
> Bobo u hap prape kjo tema?! 
> 
> per nje shkronje qe ti se ve
> fjala mik behet ik
> cfare ben keshtu more 
> Besnik a i thuhet mikut ik?
> per nje E qe ti se  ve fjala
> dere behet ere...e harrova


PER NJE D QE TI SE VE 
FJALA DERE BEHET ERE
DHE SHTEPIA NGEL PA DERE, 

evisa pse merzitesh ti zemer ja ta kujtoj une, e kishe bere cik lemsh po nejse e rregulluam  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Tony Montana

Shyqyr qe u ngjallet...se u kishte zene gjumi!

----------


## Bujar Maxhera

Tung!


Ju kisha lute te gjithe studentat e Fakultetit te mejeksise qe gjinden ne Londer qe sipas mundesive te lajm ne emailin tim.Une jom momentalisht ne Gjermani ne specilizim ne Kirurgjine e zemres dhe jom i Interesuar me ardh ne Londer.Mua eshte ka me intereson se cila eshte Klinika ma e mire e Kirurgjise se Zemres ne Londer edhe si kisha mujt me ra ne adresen e asaj Klinike.

Ju falenderon dhe ju pershendet Bujari.

Buci44@hotmail.com


tung Bujari.

----------


## Dr Rieux

Pershendetje te gjithve, 
a ka / njihni ndonje qe studion ne Manchester ? Une kete vit kam filluar studimet, per Shkenca kompjuterike ne University of Manchester.

----------


## Kryeplaku

> po per ne te shqiperise lejohet te shkruajme eh


Mire do besh te hapesh edhe nje teme per studentet e Shqiperise, se ky forum shqiptar quhet por vetem Shqiptar Shqiperie nuk shef ketu!





verejtje: ju studentet e Anglise shume llapazan paskeni qene mer jahu? Keni hapur gjithe keto tema dhe perseri nuk ju mjaftojne? 

Nejse, sa te kemi demokraci ne Forum llapni sa te doni!

----------


## @ngel_EyEs

ele una i pershendes te tan ata qe studjojn nlonder
edhe i uroj sa ma shum mend

----------


## Black_Eagle

Pershendetje te gjith Shqiptareve kudo qe jane.
Hapa nje teme per studentat shqiptar ne uk, per tu njohur me njeri tjetrin, se mund ta kemi komshi e nuk e njohim.
Ia kalofshi sa me mire

----------


## roza

pershendetje black eagle!

----------


## bunny

Mir ja ke bere per temen  :buzeqeshje: ...Pershendetje te gjithve  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Black_Eagle

Pershendetje Roza dhe bunny si po ia kaloni mire? KEni shkruar se jeni studente nese se keni bezdi a mund te shkruani se ne cilen shkolle ose universitet dhe ne cilen zone jetoni? Une jam ne "Middlesex University" dhe banoj ne Kingsbury.

----------


## roza

suksese black eagle! un jetoj ne londer ne victoria. ket vit mbaroj A-Level-s dhe ne shtator me kismet ne universitet, nuk e kam vendos ala se ku...

----------

